# ترنيـــــمة † افكــــارى عندك † لفيروز



## †gomana† (1 يونيو 2006)

*الترنية دى بقى روعة جدا وانا بحبها جدا

حاولوا تسمعوها لانها جميلة ونابعة من القلب فعلا

يارب تعجبكم*

*+ افكــــارى عنـــــدك +*


*بقلم: † Gomana †*​


----------



## Coptic Man (1 يونيو 2006)

الاخ مينووو 

فيه حدود في الهزار اتمني مش تتعداها مع الاعضاء

علشان محدش يزعل مننا

انا حذفت مشاركاتك الاثنين السابقين 

و الهزار التقيل ده مش يتكرر

لاني العضو جومانه مش موافقة عليه


----------



## ++menooo++ (1 يونيو 2006)

mena_hot قال:
			
		

> الاخ مينووو
> 
> فيه حدود في الهزار اتمني مش تتعداها مع الاعضاء
> 
> ...


*يا اخ مينا انا متعمد انزل الرد بالطريقه دى و انا مش بهزر *
*انا بنزل الرد بجد و بضحك على تعجبى و هى فاهمه معناه كويس*
*و انا ميخصنيش يعجبها او ميعجبهاش لانى مش بهزر معاها ده انا بتكلم جد*
*و هو يعنى مش بيعجبها الطريقه دى يبقى بتعجبنى انا *
*عموما يا اخ مينا ياريت تتابع مشاركاتى و ردودى على جومانه اول بأول *
*لان انا شايف ان هنا فى ظلم *
*ظلم كبير و حفهمك يعنى ايه ظلم*
*ظلم يعنى هنا المشرف يحترموه اكتر من العضو المبارك و العضو المبارك يحترموه اكتر من العضو المبتدىء*
*يا سلااااااااااااااام على المحبه يا سلام*
*ربنا يبارك خدمتكم الغريبه دى*
*كان مفروض عليك يا اخ مينا تبعتلى رساله خاصه تسألنى ايه الكلام اللى كاتبه ده يا مينو و لو انت قولتلى احزفه احتراما ليك انا ححزفه بنفسى بس على الاقل وصلت رساله لجومانه بس علشان تعرف انكم بتفرقوا فى المعامله يعنى اول ما جومانه بعتتلك رساله انت حزفت علطول و قولت جومانه مش بيعجبها الهزار ده و انت حتى متعرفش ده هزار ولا جد مجرد رساله منها طيب ما كان مفروض تبعتلى رساله ولا بتنفذ و بتتخد قررات بدون ما تعرف رأى الطرفيين*
*متنازلتش و اديتنى من وقتك الثمين 3 دقاياق تبعتلى لينك للموضوع ده و تقولى ايه فى يا مينا عموما انا وضحتلك ان هنا فى تفريق*
*و ابقى امسح المشاركه دى كمان*
*و انا اساسا لما بدخل بدخل علشان ابعت رساله لحد او لروك و بعدين بخرج او انى اتابع المواضيع بدون ردود يعنى حكايه تمسح او متمسحش مش فارقه كتير اصل انا اتعودت *
*على الاسلوب ده*
*فى الاخر مش حقول سلام و نعمه زى ما ناس تانى بيقولوا بعد ما يتخانقوا و يهللوا يقولوا سلام و نعمه انا مش هعمل زيهم*
*و عجبى *


----------



## Coptic Man (2 يونيو 2006)

++menooo++ قال:
			
		

> *يا اخ مينا انا متعمد انزل الرد بالطريقه دى و انا مش بهزر *
> *انا بنزل الرد بجد و بضحك على تعجبى و هى فاهمه معناه كويس*
> *و انا ميخصنيش يعجبها او ميعجبهاش لانى مش بهزر معاها ده انا بتكلم جد*
> *و هو يعنى مش بيعجبها الطريقه دى يبقى بتعجبنى انا *
> ...



ليك كامل الحق في الاعتراض بالطبع 

وبالنسبة لطريقتك المعاملة انا بعامل الكل زي بعض ولو انتا شايف العكس فا دي مش مشكلتي دي مشكلتك انتا ده اولا

ثانيا بدال انتا بتتكلم جد اوي كده وبتسخر من اخت ليك علي المنتدي يبقي الجد بتاعك ده تبعتهولها برسالة خاصة مش تحطه في موضوع خاص بيها لاني كل موضوع خاص بالشخص اللي واضعه عاوز تشكره اهلا وسهلا مش عاوز يبقي بلاش تعليق من اساسه غير مفيد

بدال كلام للهدم مش للبنيان وتحب ارجع ردود وندرسها سوا ونشوف مين الغلطان انا بما اني حذفته ولا حضرتك ؟

وموضوعك اللي حطيته كان بعد موضوعها كان ذوقيا المفروض مش تحطه لانه موجود من قبل

اكتشفت كده لاحقا كما ارئ يبقي المفروض تبعت للادمن او اي مشرف مسؤال علشان يحذفه 

بس انتا مش عملت كده وده يطرح سؤال ياتري ايه السبب ؟

سلام ونعمة وانا مش بتخانق ولا حاجة بس مش عاوز الموضوع ده يتكرر بكل هدوء


----------



## hima85222 (2 يونيو 2006)

ممكن كلمة شكرا يا جى جى على الترنيمة الجميلة دى

وربنا يفرح قلبك

شكرا

وارجو المحبة يا جماعة مش كدة
ارجو المحبة


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 يونيو 2006)

mena_hot قال:
			
		

> ليك كامل الحق في الاعتراض بالطبع
> 
> وبالنسبة لطريقتك المعاملة انا بعامل الكل زي بعض ولو انتا شايف العكس فا دي مش مشكلتي دي مشكلتك انتا ده اولا



*حلو اوى يعنى انتى معترف انك بتظلم الكل يعنى المشرف يتعامل احسن من العضو المبارك , و العضو المبارك يتعامل احسن من العضو المبتدىء يعنى مش انا بس اللى بتظلم و دى حكايه انا عارفها انا حبيت اوضح للناس اعترافك*


			
				mena_hot قال:
			
		

> ثانيا بدال انتا بتتكلم جد اوي كده وبتسخر من اخت ليك علي المنتدي يبقي الجد بتاعك ده تبعتهولها برسالة خاصة مش تحطه في موضوع خاص بيها لاني كل موضوع خاص بالشخص اللي واضعه عاوز تشكره اهلا وسهلا مش عاوز يبقي بلاش تعليق من اساسه غير مفيد


*ملكش حق تقولى بلاش تعليق او مش بلاش انا بقول رأيى فى الموضوع هو ده ممنوع يا اخ مينا انى اعلق على موضوع عاجبنى او مش عاجبنى*


			
				mena_hot قال:
			
		

> بدال كلام للهدم مش للبنيان وتحب ارجع ردود وندرسها سوا ونشوف مين الغلطان انا بما اني حذفته ولا حضرتك ؟


*انا عارف الرد كويس و احب اوى انك ترجعه و الكل يشوفه و انا قولت قبل كده انا متعمد الرد بالاسلوب ده و هو فعلا الكلام للهدم و انا حر فى رأيى ولا انت هتجبرنى اقول ايه*


			
				mena_hot قال:
			
		

> وموضوعك اللي حطيته كان بعد موضوعها كان ذوقيا المفروض مش تحطه لانه موجود من قبل
> 
> اكتشفت كده لاحقا كما ارئ يبقي المفروض تبعت للادمن او اي مشرف مسؤال علشان يحذفه


*انا عندى صلاحيات للحزف لكن الحقيقه هو انى نزلت الموضوع متعمد و كتبت الموضوع مكرر و كتبت قبل ما انزل الموضوع تتنتظر انزل الموضوع و ارجع تانى اقول ان الموضوع مكرر ز بتريقك على جومانه ايه رأيك فى التريقه طبعا هتقوزلى فى المداخله اللى جايه احنا منسمحش بتريقه ولا انا برضه اسمح بيها انا بس برد عليها فى اسلوبها و بعرفها ان ممكن زى ما هى بتضايق الناس اللى بيحترموها الناس دى ممكن يضايقوها بنفس اسلوبها*


			
				mena_hot قال:
			
		

> بس انتا مش عملت كده وده يطرح سؤال ياتري ايه السبب ؟
> 
> سلام ونعمة وانا مش بتخانق ولا حاجة بس مش عاوز الموضوع ده يتكرر بكل هدوء


*انا كتبت السبب فوق*
*اسألك انا بقى سؤال يا ادمن ليه مبعتش رساله خاصه ولا انت رديت على الجزء اللى عجبك من مداخلتى و الجزء اللى ضايقك مردتش عليه ايه اللى يخليك تحزف المداخله و انت حتى الان متعرفش ايه السبب و لو تعرف ايه السبب اكيد هتكون عرفته من جومانه يبقى كده يا ادمن انت غلطان لان هنا فى تحيز لو جومانه قالتلك ايه المشكله و انت مسألتنيش و اعتمد على كلامها و بدون ما توجهلى اى سؤال او استفسار يبقى فى ثقه عمياء شوفت الاسلوب الظالم يا مشرف الكنيسه العربيه.*


----------



## artamisss (2 يونيو 2006)

طب يعنى  يا اخ مينو  حط  نفسك  مكان  العضوة دى  مش هاقولك اختك  لانك انت  مش عاوز تعتبرها كدة 
 وانا مشه افرض عليك  حاجه انت مش عاوزها
لكن حط  نفسك مكانها  وتخيل  هى اللى عملت معاك  كدة  كان تصرفك هايكو ن  على اعتباااااااااااااااااااااااار  انك خادم  فى المنتدى هنا  يعنى  ماتنساش ان ربنا شايف  وبيحاسب 
كنت هاتعمل ايه 
وضعك وشكلك هايكو ازاى 

بص يا مينو  احنا كلنا  بنحبكو  ومفيش داعى اننا نسيب الفرصه للشيبطان  انه يدخل يدمر خدمه ناجحه للرب 
بلاش  تديله الفرصه  دى 
لو انتو زعلانين  من بعض عاتبها  وكلمها  على الخاص على الميل على اى حاجه   الكتاب بيقول كدة 
صالحه مرة واتنين  ماوافقش هات بعد كدة ناس  يشهدوا انو مش عاوز  يصالحك 

لكن ما  تعملش امور زى دى الملئ وتخلى الناس تكرهك  خليك حكييييييييييييييييييييييم
وانت  بتعاتب الناس 
علشان تكسب حب الناس 
وفىالنهايه احنا اخواااااااااااااااااااااااااات اعضاء جسد المسيح لما يتخانقوا  يبقى ازاى 
تكون خدمتك ناجحه  سواء هنا ولا فى اى مكان


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 يونيو 2006)

*ارتاميس كلامك مثير للضحك بالنسبه ليا تعرفى ليه ةلانك برضه بتكتبى و انتى مش عارفه انا ليه برد كده مين قالك ان الموقف ده متعملش معايا ده اتعمل 3 مرات و لو على الشهود اضربى رقم شهود اى رقم يطلع فى بالك و انا اجبهملك هنا من ناحيه الشهود و لو على الرسايل الخاصه انا اجبلك مشرفيين منتدى تانى خالص مشرفيين المنتدى كلهم ينزلولك رسالاه خاصه و انا انزلكم رساله خاصه هنا *
*هى محطتش نفسها فى موقع الخادمه دى غلطت و اكتر من مره و انا حعرفها غلطها بأسلوبها انا سكت مره و اتنين و تلاته و انا مش غلطان اساسا و اجبلك اللى يشهدوا لكن متسوقش فيها *
*من ناحيه حب الناس اللى بتتكلمى عنه تعرفى انا حبيت كل اعضاء المنتدى هنا و لكن الحب مستمرش للكل ابتدى الظلم وواحد ورا التانى و فى ناس برضه لسه بحبهم تعرفى كمان انا شبه سبت المنتدى هنا من الظلم و المعامله بس لقيت فىاماكن تانى ناس بيحبونى و صوتى مسموع و كلنا بنهزر مش بنخنق و نقف لبعض على الكلمه لكن هنا النظام غريب انا بقول الكلام ده علشان اعرفك من ناحيه حب الناس انا بالفعل الحمد لله فى ناس بيحبونى بس الدور و الباقى على اللى بيكره ناس فيه و ناس كمان ميعرفهوش كرهوه من مجرد كلامه البايخ*
*ياريت اخر كلمتين قولتيهم يا ديانا توجهيهم لصحبتك و تقوليلها .*
*و على فكره انا حاولت نكون اخوات بس منفعش و هى مقبلتش و الان لو هى قبلت انا مقبلش *
*و ياريت لو تخلى بالك يا جومانه فى كل مواضيعك فى اى منتدى انتى مسجله فيه لانك هكون براقب مواضيعك و ارد نفس الرد اللى ردتيه عليا قبل كده و على العام مش فى رسايل خاصه لانك مش بتقدرى الناس و لما بعتلك رساله مش بتردى يبقى اتحملى غلطك انا اتحملت كتير*
*انا عارف اخرتها انى حتطرد من هنا علشان زى ما بقول ف ظلم بس ده ميهمنيش كتير اعرفى ان انا لو اطردت من هنا برضه حكون مراقب لمواضيعك هنا و فى منتدى العدرا و هتلاقى نفس ردك من عضو تانى و تأكدى العضو التانى ده مش انا و الادمن يقدر يشوف الاى بى بس علشان احنا اتفقنا نوصلك حاجه انتى مش قادره تقهميها و هو انك بتجرحى الناس و انتى مش حاسه يبقى لازم تجربى الجرح ده علشان تحسى بيه و تتعلمى من اخطائك يعنى لما مينا ميسألش ايه الحكايه و يحزف علطول ده بيديكى فرصه انك متشعريش بغلطك بس انا بقولهالك و انا واثق هتشعرى بالشعور ده و على فكره احنا بنفيدك و يمكن لغايه الان و الكلام اللى انا بكتبه ده انتى مش حاسه برضه بغلطك علشان مش شايفه انك بتغلطى من اساسه بس مصيرك هتعرفيه..*
*و عجبى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!*


----------



## Coptic Man (2 يونيو 2006)

*تصدق انتا خسارة اننا ارد عليك 




			حلو اوى يعنى انتى معترف انك بتظلم الكل يعنى المشرف يتعامل احسن من العضو المبارك , و العضو المبارك يتعامل احسن من العضو المبتدىء يعنى مش انا بس اللى بتظلم و دى حكايه انا عارفها انا حبيت اوضح للناس اعترافك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


لما تعرف تقرا كلامي ابقي علق




			ملكش حق تقولى بلاش تعليق او مش بلاش انا بقول رأيى فى الموضوع هو ده ممنوع يا اخ مينا انى اعلق على موضوع عاجبنى او مش عاجبنى
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ليا حق ونص كمان اقرا يا حبيبي قوانين المنتدي الاول ولا برضه مش هاتعرف تقراها




			انا عارف الرد كويس و احب اوى انك ترجعه و الكل يشوفه و انا قولت قبل كده انا متعمد الرد بالاسلوب ده و هو فعلا الكلام للهدم و انا حر فى رأيى ولا انت هتجبرنى اقول ايه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


كويس انك اعترفت انه للهدم وبدال اعترافك صريح كده يبقي مكانك مش معانا ومفيش حد مرحب بيك هنااااا




			انا عندى صلاحيات للحزف لكن الحقيقه هو انى نزلت الموضوع متعمد و كتبت الموضوع مكرر و كتبت قبل ما انزل الموضوع تتنتظر انزل الموضوع و ارجع تانى اقول ان الموضوع مكرر ز بتريقك على جومانه ايه رأيك فى التريقه طبعا هتقوزلى فى المداخله اللى جايه احنا منسمحش بتريقه ولا انا برضه اسمح بيها انا بس برد عليها فى اسلوبها و بعرفها ان ممكن زى ما هى بتضايق الناس اللى بيحترموها الناس دى ممكن يضايقوها بنفس اسلوبها
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


نظام العين بالعين والسن بالسن يعني 

الله انتا ماشي علي سنه المسلمين كده لا شئ كويس ومشجع حقيقي

اللعب ده يا استاذ في منتدي تاني مش هنا 

انك تحط موضوع متكرر وعارف كمان انه متكرر  علشان تغيظ عضوة غير مسموح اطلاقااااااا

المنتدي ليس مجالا للخلافات الشخصية ولا للعب حضرتك واغاظتك للاعضاء




			انا كتبت السبب فوق
اسألك انا بقى سؤال يا ادمن ليه مبعتش رساله خاصه ولا انت رديت على الجزء اللى عجبك من مداخلتى و الجزء اللى ضايقك مردتش عليه ايه اللى يخليك تحزف المداخله و انت حتى الان متعرفش ايه السبب و لو تعرف ايه السبب اكيد هتكون عرفته من جومانه يبقى كده يا ادمن انت غلطان لان هنا فى تحيز لو جومانه قالتلك ايه المشكله و انت مسألتنيش و اعتمد على كلامها و بدون ما توجهلى اى سؤال او استفسار يبقى فى ثقه عمياء شوفت الاسلوب الظالم يا مشرف الكنيسه العربيه.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


فلنعتبر اني فهمنا بطئ واكتب الاسباب كده زي الشاطر 1 و2 و3 

ونسبة لتعدياتك السافرة دي هيتم انزل رتبتك لعضو عادي *


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 يونيو 2006)

mena_hot قال:
			
		

> *تصدق انتا خسارة اننا ارد عليك *
> 
> 
> > *ليه مش قد المقام ( مقبوله )*
> ...


*انا ماشضى على سنه المسلميين يبقى بتقرأ المشراكات اللى تعجبك و بتفوت الى يعجبك*
[/QUOTE]
*اللعب ده يا استاذ في منتدي تاني مش هنا *
[/QUOTE]
انا مسمحلكش تقول على اللى بعمله لعب و عموما اداره كل المنتديات تمام التمام فبلاش تعيب فى اى منتدى مسيحى اوكى و ياريت متجيش فى المداخله اللى جايه تكتبلى قوانين المنتدى اعتقد القوانين مش بتقول انك تهين اى عضو
[/QUOTE]
*انك تحط موضوع متكرر وعارف كمان انه متكرر علشان تغيظ عضوة غير مسموح اطلاقااااااا*
*المنتدي ليس مجالا للخلافات الشخصية ولا للعب حضرتك واغاظتك للاعضا*
[/QUOTE]
اوك كويس اوى و انت عملت اللى يريحك يبقى كلام جميل اوى
[/QUOTE]
*فلنعتبر اني فهمنا بطئ واكتب الاسباب كده زي الشاطر 1 و2 و3 *
[/QUOTE]
انا ميخصنيش فهمك بطىء ولا اكسبرس انت اساسا مسألتش ايه الاسباب فى الاول علشان تكتبلى فهمك بطىء
[/QUOTE] 
*ونسبة لتعدياتك السافرة دي هيتم انزل رتبتك لعضو عادي *[/quote]
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يا ادمن ما انا قولتك ميهمنيش الرتبه ولا الصلاحيات ولا العضويه كلها انا سيبت المنتدى اساسا و لما بدخل بدخل علشان ابعت رساله لروك او اى عضو و برضه انا اتعودت على الظلم خلاص يعنى حيتكتب دلوقتى مطرود لقله الادب 
اوكى شكرا اخدنا بركه

*



تصدق انتا خسارة اننا ارد عليك 

أنقر للتوسيع...

ليه مش قد المقام ( مقبوله )
لما تعرف تقرا كلامي ابقي علق
[/QUOTE]
ايه يا حبوب يظهر انك بتكتب كلام و بتفهمه غلط انا قريت كلامك كويس روح راجعه و شوف بعرف اقرأ ولا مش بعرف
*


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 يونيو 2006)

> *فلنعتبر اني فهمنا بطئ واكتب الاسباب كده زي الشاطر 1 و2 و3 *


اعتقد ميلقش ابدا بيك و انت ادمن الكنيسه العربيه تستخدم الاسلوب الساخر ده


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 يونيو 2006)

*



ونسبة لتعدياتك السافرة دي ...

أنقر للتوسيع...

**معلش يا ادمن بالنسه للرتبه فهى مش مهمه بالنسبه ليا لاكن بالنسبه للتعبيرات انا عايز اعرف ايه هى التعبيرات دى بالظبط معلش بس علشان انا مش فاهم و علشان محدش يفهم غلط*
*ياريت تقولى عليها و اعتقد انك مش هتمانع تعرفهانى*


----------



## Coptic Man (2 يونيو 2006)

فعلا شكل المداخلة يدل انك بتعرف تكتب وتناقش ده اولا

بالنسبة للقوانين مش ها اقولك غير اقرا واتعلم يمكن ربنا ينفخ في صورتك وتحس بغلطك

التسجيل في هذا المنتدى مفتوح ومجاني ، ولكي لا يتم إيقاف عضويتك في المنتدى اقرأ ضوابط وشروط التسجيل التالية: 

2-عدم التعرض لأي شخص بالإهانة أو الإيذاء أو التشهير أو كتابة ما يتعارض مع القوانين المتعارف عليها رسمياً أوالمساس بولاة الأمر .

4- عدم تكرار طرح نفس الموضوع في أكثر من قسم في المنتدى.

5-عدم طرح أي اقتراح بخصوص المنتدى أو شكوى ضد أي مشرف أو عضو علنا ، ولتقديم شكوى يجب مراسلة إدارة المنتدى .

6- يمنع منعاً باتاً التدخل في شؤون إدارة المنتدى ، ولإدارة المنتدى كامل الصلاحية في حذف أو تعديل أو نقل أو إغلاق أي موضوع أو إيقاف عضوية أي مشترك دون ذكر الأسباب. 

** عرفت اني من حقي اعمل اللي انا عاوزه ولا مش عارف تقرا القانون ابعتهولك مسجل **

بالتأشير على المفتاح بالأسفل، فإنك تقبل و تتعهد بالالتزام بشروط و قوانين التسجيل في المنتدى، و أي إخلال بها سينتج عنه ايقاف عضويتك. 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/register.php?

عرفت انك طلعت مش قد المسئولية واخترقت كام بند 

لو في اي منتدي تاني كان طردك 



> انا مسمحلكش تقول على اللى بعمله لعب و عموما اداره كل المنتديات تمام التمام فبلاش تعيب فى اى منتدى مسيحى اوكى و ياريت متجيش فى المداخله اللى جايه تكتبلى قوانين المنتدى اعتقد القوانين مش بتقول انك تهين اى عضو



عيب عليك لما تحور الكلام اننا اقصد منتديات تانية 

وعماتا انا مشرف في نص المنتديات التانية دي اللي بتتكلم عنها 

فا تحترم نفسك ومش تغير الحقائق انتا بتتكلم مع ناس كبيرة عيب


----------



## Coptic Man (2 يونيو 2006)

*


			
				++menooo++ قال:
			
		



معلش يا ادمن بالنسه للرتبه فهى مش مهمه بالنسبه ليا لاكن بالنسبه للتعبيرات انا عايز اعرف ايه هى التعبيرات دى بالظبط معلش بس علشان انا مش فاهم و علشان محدش يفهم غلط
ياريت تقولى عليها و اعتقد انك مش هتمانع تعرفهانى

أنقر للتوسيع...


مش بقولك مش عارف تقرا

اسمها تعديات مش تعبيرات 

التعديات علي الاخت جومانه في الكلام والسخرية منها

والتعدي علي قوانين الادارة اللي مش عاجبه سيادتك*


----------



## Coptic Man (2 يونيو 2006)

++menooo++ قال:
			
		

> اعتقد ميلقش ابدا بيك و انت ادمن الكنيسه العربيه تستخدم الاسلوب الساخر ده



*يا بني مش انتا اللي هتعلمني اتكلم ازاي

كل واحد وليه طريقة في التعامل وبعاملك بالطريقة المناسبة ليك

وبعدين ادمن او مش ادمن انا مش بستعمل اللقب ده غير لما حد يخرق القوانين غير كده انا زي اقل عضو هنا فا بلاش تحطها في كل مكان بمناسبة ومن غير *


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 يونيو 2006)

*و انت مش بتتكلم مع ناس صغيره و انا مش بحور الكلام و ياريت يا ادمن لو متتطاولش اكتر من كده و لو على العضويه فى ستين داهيه لكن متغبطش فيا لانى مغلطش فيك و انا محترم جدا و زى ما انت مشرف فى نص المنتديات التانيه انا مشرف فى اكتر من نص المنتديات التانيه *
*و من حيث شكل المداخله فانا عندى من فتره مشكله انى لما بعمل معاينه بيبحت علطول و قلت لروك و محدش حلها فهى اتبعتت عن غير قصد علشان كده فى اكتر من مشاركه بعدها*
*و ياريت لو نفكر انا بقول ايه*
*انا كنت بقول 






			اعتقد القوانين مش بتقول انك تهين اى عضو
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**و انت لتانى مره بتهينى*
*و انا مش حهينك لان فعلا عيب و انا بقدرك بس مش معنى كده انى حسمحلك تغلط فيا كتير و معنى انك تكون مشرف عام هو انك انت قدوه و بتخدم مش سلطه و بتشتم فى الناس*


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 يونيو 2006)

mena_hot قال:
			
		

> *مش بقولك مش عارف تقرا*
> 
> *اسمها تعديات مش تعبيرات *
> 
> ...


*لاحظ انك شغال تقولنى كلام مقلتوش انا مقلتش ان القوانين مش عاحجبانى انت بس اللى حابب تركبنى الغلط و انا قولتلك من ناحيه العضويه يبقى فى ستين داهيه لاكن بالنسبه للقوانين انا عجبانى و مقلتش كده .*


----------



## Coptic Man (2 يونيو 2006)

*هات اقتباسات من كلامي يوضح اهانتي ليك في نقاط ؟؟

وانا اقوم بالرد عليها *


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 يونيو 2006)

mena_hot قال:
			
		

> *يا بني مش انتا اللي هتعلمني اتكلم ازاي*
> 
> *كل واحد وليه طريقة في التعامل وبعاملك بالطريقة المناسبة ليك*
> 
> *وبعدين ادمن او مش ادمن انا مش بستعمل اللقب ده غير لما حد يخرق القوانين غير كده انا زي اقل عضو هنا فا بلاش تحطها في كل مكان بمناسبة ومن غير *


*اعتقد انها مناسبه الان لاننا بنتكلم فى مشكله يعنى انا مغلطتش*
*و على فكره يا مينا انت مش ملاحظ انك منفعل جدا و شويه و حتردحلى ياريت اسلوبنا يكون ارقى من كده و يليق باولاد المسيح زى ما كنت بتقولى دايما*


----------



## Coptic Man (2 يونيو 2006)

++menooo++ قال:
			
		

> *لاحظ انك شغال تقولنى كلام مقلتوش انا مقلتش ان القوانين مش عاحجبانى انت بس اللى حابب تركبنى الغلط و انا قولتلك من ناحيه العضويه يبقى فى ستين داهيه لاكن بالنسبه للقوانين انا عجبانى و مقلتش كده .*



*بدال عجباك ومش قولت حاجة بتخترقها ليه؟

اليس معني ذلك انك لاتحترمها ؟*


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 يونيو 2006)

فا تحترم نفسك ومش تغير الحقائق انتا بتتكلم مع ناس كبيرة عيب
*ونسبة لتعدياتك السافرة *
*تصدق انتا خسارة اننا ارد عليك*
*من غير اقتباسات رد على دول*


----------



## Coptic Man (2 يونيو 2006)

++menooo++ قال:
			
		

> *اعتقد انها مناسبه الان لاننا بنتكلم فى مشكله يعنى انا مغلطتش*
> *و على فكره يا مينا انت مش ملاحظ انك منفعل جدا و شويه و حتردحلى ياريت اسلوبنا يكون ارقى من كده و يليق باولاد المسيح زى ما كنت بتقولى دايما*



*برضه مغلتطش 

انا بتكلم بمنتهي الهدوء ومش مشكلتي انك تلاقيه انفعال

وتردحلي دي الفاظ شوارع مش مكانها منتدي محترم 

وعيب لما تستخدمها مع الادارة عما اظن 

ومش هتعملني اسلوبي اللي اتكلم بيه انا بتكلم بالعقل والمنطق والقوانين اللي انتا مش احترمتها *


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 يونيو 2006)

mena_hot قال:
			
		

> *مش بقولك مش عارف تقرا*
> 
> *اسمها تعديات مش تعبيرات *
> 
> ...


*انت بتقنع نفسك على ايه هو انا بألف مش انت اللى كاتب كده بروح شوف فى مدالتك انت كاتب تعديات ولا تعبيرات يعنى اقوله بعرف اقرأ كويس مش مقتنع طيب يا سيدى كنت تعديها يبقى انت الغلطان و مش واخد بالك*


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 يونيو 2006)

mena_hot قال:
			
		

> *بدال عجباك ومش قولت حاجة بتخترقها ليه؟*
> 
> *اليس معني ذلك انك لاتحترمها ؟*


*اليس معني ذلك انك لاتحترمها ؟ اتكلم بطبيعتك يا مينا لحسن فهمى على قدى *
*و اى حد معرض انه يغلط و انا غلط عن عمد و انا ممكن اجبلك غلطات ناس بس وقتها عدى و انا مش حتكلم عنها لان فى محبه بينى و بين الناس دى و بينك و بينهم كمان*


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 يونيو 2006)

mena_hot قال:
			
		

> *برضه مغلتطش *
> 
> *انا بتكلم بمنتهي الهدوء ومش مشكلتي انك تلاقيه انفعال*
> 
> ...


*ضيف كلمه الفاظ شوارع على انك بتهينى لانك قولت اكتبلى الكلمات اللى انا اهنتك بيها فى اقتباسات*
*و انا مش شوارعى يا مينا ياريت تكون احسن من كده فى معاملتك ليا لغايه الان رجاء*
*و حتدخل المشاركه اللى جايه هتقولى انت بتهددنى و بتاع اصلك بتخلق شكل و نقار *
*و انا مقلتش شتيمه لا سمح الله علشان تقولى عيب استخدمها مع الاداره و معتقدش فى حد فى المنتدى مش بيقولها او ميعرفش الكلمه دى يا مينا يعنى محدش مننا متخرج من الليسيه فرانسيه ولا لسه نازل من الطياره بتاعت انجلترا دى كلمه شعبيه مش كلام شوارع و بفكرك تانى لغايه دلوقتى انت فى سلسله من الاهانات و انا مغلتطش فيك*


----------



## Coptic Man (2 يونيو 2006)

مع اني عارف اني مفيش فايدة بس ها ارد عليك



			
				++menooo++ قال:
			
		

> فا تحترم نفسك ومش تغير الحقائق انتا بتتكلم مع ناس كبيرة عيب



واحد بيغير كلامي اقوله اللعب ده في مكان تاني مش هنا

يقولي 



> انا مسمحلكش تقول على اللى بعمله لعب و عموما اداره كل المنتديات تمام التمام فبلاش تعيب فى اى منتدى مسيحى اوكى و ياريت متجيش فى المداخله اللى جايه تكتبلى قوانين المنتدى اعتقد القوانين مش بتقول انك تهين اى عضو



هل انا قولت انك تروح ياسمح الله تلعب في المنتديات التانية وهنا لاء
انا قولت مكان وبس
يبقي انتا حورت الكلام وعملت فيها حامي الحمي 
يبقي التعليق مناسب ليك وعيب لما تحور كلام حد اكبر منك بالشكل ده وتتهتم انه بيرمي كلام علي منتديات صديقة والشخص ده ادمن في المنتدي 

يبقي عيب عليك ولا لاء



> ونسبة لتعدياتك السافرة



شكلك فكرت سافرة شتيمة هههه

اعرف قصد الجملة وضيفها في التهمة المنسوبة ليا



> تصدق انتا خسارة اننا ارد عليك



واحد اقوله يمين يقولي شمال

ومش مقتنع بغلطه واسوء غلط اللي تستمر فيه مش تعترف بيه 

يبقي خسارة ولا لاء ارد عليك 

وبعدين انا قولتلك ارفع شكوي عليا في منتدي الشكاوي ونتكلم هناك كفاية في الموضوع هنا


----------



## Coptic Man (2 يونيو 2006)

++menooo++ قال:
			
		

> *انت بتقنع نفسك على ايه هو انا بألف مش انت اللى كاتب كده بروح شوف فى مدالتك انت كاتب تعديات ولا تعبيرات يعنى اقوله بعرف اقرأ كويس مش مقتنع طيب يا سيدى كنت تعديها يبقى انت الغلطان و مش واخد بالك*



*لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله 

روحت شوفتها وادي اقتباس ليها




			ونسبة لتعدياتك السافرة دي هيتم انزل رتبتك لعضو عادي
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ابعتهالك شريط مسجل اسمها تعديات مش تعبيرات *


----------



## Coptic Man (2 يونيو 2006)

++menooo++ قال:
			
		

> *ضيف كلمه الفاظ شوارع على انك بتهينى لانك قولت اكتبلى الكلمات اللى انا اهنتك بيها فى اقتباسات*
> *و انا مش شوارعى يا مينا ياريت تكون احسن من كده فى معاملتك ليا لغايه الان رجاء*
> *و حتدخل المشاركه اللى جايه هتقولى انت بتهددنى و بتاع اصلك بتخلق شكل و نقار *
> *و انا مقلتش شتيمه لا سمح الله علشان تقولى عيب استخدمها مع الاداره و معتقدش فى حد فى المنتدى مش بيقولها او ميعرفش الكلمه دى يا مينا يعنى محدش مننا متخرج من الليسيه فرانسيه ولا لسه نازل من الطياره بتاعت انجلترا دى كلمه شعبيه مش كلام شوارع و بفكرك تانى لغايه دلوقتى انت فى سلسله من الاهانات و انا مغلتطش فيك*



من الذي يهين من هل انا ؟

ام انت بتعبيراتك المختلفة !

عجبااا

من الذي قال علي نفسه شوارعي 

ها انا وصفتك بذلك ؟؟

ام انت الذي تصف نفسك ؟ 

انا اعترضت علي اللفظ ولما ادرجك ضمنه !!

عجبااا

هل يليق ان تقول لادراة اي منتدي ها تردحلي 

هل قمت با استخدامها معك 

المنتدي مش كله ناس شعبية واغلبه ناس راقية 

ودي مشكلتك انتا انك مش عارف كده مش مشكلتنا !!

سلسلة الاهانات تم الرد عليه لو فيه مزيد ياريت تبلغني ؟

والموضوع هينقل لقسم الشكاوي 

للدراسة المفصلة له 

واتخاذ اللازم


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 يونيو 2006)

*



اللعب ده يا استاذ في منتدي تاني مش هنا 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**ادخل على الصفحه الرئيسيه و شوف انت قولت ايه *



> هل انا قولت انك تروح ياسمح الله تلعب في المنتديات التانية وهنا لاء
> انا قولت مكان وبس


ياه ده انت نساى اوى


> يبقي التعليق مناسب ليك وعيب لما تحور كلام حد اكبر منك


*ما قلتلك قبل كده انا مش باخد بالرتب و ميهمنيش انك علشان مشرف عام يبقى اكبر منى و على فكره انا محورتش الكلام ده كلامك اللى انت بتطلعه بدون ما تراجعه او تفكر فيه و علشان كده انا معلقتش عليه كتير انا وصلتلك بس غلطك*
*و لو على المنتديات دى زى ما انت مشرف انا كمان مشرف فمحدش احسن من حد علشان حاسس انك سعيد اوى برتبتك*





> شكلك فكرت سافرة شتيمة هههه
> 
> اعرف قصد الجملة وضيفها في التهمة المنسوبة ليا


لا عارف انها مش شتيمه لاكن اهانه تصور لكل الناس انى شتمتك لا سمح الله و علشان كده طلبت منك توضيح و انت نفضتلى




> واحد اقوله يمين يقولي شمال
> 
> ومش مقتنع بغلطه واسوء غلط اللي تستمر فيه مش تعترف بيه
> 
> يبقي خسارة ولا لاء ارد عليك


*لالا هى مش حكايه يمين و شمال هى حكايه هروب و بس*



> وبعدين انا قولتلك ارفع شكوي عليا في منتدي الشكاوي ونتكلم هناك كفاية في الموضوع هنا


لا و اشتكيك ليه خلينا هنا منوريين احسن انا مش بشتكيك بس بوريك غلطاتك و اعتقد فى صلاحيه للمشرف العام انه ينقل المشاركات ابقى انقلها لو حابب للقسم اللى يعجبك و لون حاسس احساس كبير ان مش حتلحق تنقله لان زى ما قلت قبل كده فى ظلم و على فكره انت هربت من سؤالين حتى الان و شغال تراوغ من الصبح


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 يونيو 2006)

mena_hot قال:
			
		

> *لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله *
> 
> *روحت شوفتها وادي اقتباس ليها*
> 
> ...


لا يا حلو لا يا جميل لا يا قمر لا يا عسل
التزوير مش تبعنا بص علشان انا ابتديت اتضايق انا اساسا ناقل الكلمه كوبى و بست يبقى هل الكمبيوتر بيخرف ولا ايه و كمان انا نقلتها كوبى و بست لعلمك فى اكتر من مداخله ابقى روح غير 
مشاركاتى انا كمان


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 يونيو 2006)

mena_hot قال:
			
		

> من الذي يهين من هل انا ؟
> 
> ام انت بتعبيراتك المختلفة !
> 
> ...


*تعال بقى نناقش نقطه نقطه علشان متضحكش على الناس باللغه العربيه*
*بص يا استاز راقى باشا*
*عايزيين تفسير للكلام ده 
من الذي يهين من هل انا ؟

ام انت بتعبيراتك المختلفة !

عجبااا 
علشان منضحكش على بعض بس بكلام مش مفهوم



			من الذي قال علي نفسه شوارعي 

ها انا وصفتك بذلك ؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

هنا بقى انت وصفتنى و حجبلك اقتباس فى المداخله اللى جايه



			انا اعترضت علي اللفظ ولما ادرجك ضمنه !!

عجبااا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

اوووووووو يع فتف فتف يع وحش بلدى اوى يردح ياى بلدى خالص ايه يا عم مينا محسسنى انك عايش فى باريس




هل يليق ان تقول لادراة اي منتدي ها تردحلي 

هل قمت با استخدامها معك 

أنقر للتوسيع...

لا بكلمك بس على انك اخويا بس اتلغت الاخويه دى و مش بعتبرك اداره المنتدى لان قولتلك قبل كده فى رساله فى واحد اسمه روك هو اللى ينفع للحكايه دى لانه بيفكر قبل ما يطلع الكلمه مش بيقول كلام و خلاص
ا



لمنتدي مش كله ناس شعبية واغلبه ناس راقية 

ودي مشكلتك انتا انك مش عارف كده مش مشكلتنا !!

أنقر للتوسيع...

يا عينى عليك انت يا راقى انت بتحسسنى انى شعبيه يعنى زباله شعبيه يعنى بتاعت بلدكم و بلدنا و بلد كل اللى فى المنتى و فى اى مكان اسمه مكان شعبى اى انها كلمه عامه شعبيه الكل بيقولها فبلاش الحكات و التحجات الغريبه دى و اللى مفهاش اى صله
 بالتفكير بالمنطق
ربنا يهدى 
عجباااااا
*


----------



## Coptic Man (2 يونيو 2006)

*



			ادخل على الصفحه الرئيسيه و شوف انت قولت ايه
ياه ده انت نساى اوى
ما قلتلك قبل كده انا مش باخد بالرتب و ميهمنيش انك علشان مشرف عام يبقى اكبر منى و على فكره انا محورتش الكلام ده كلامك اللى انت بتطلعه بدون ما تراجعه او تفكر فيه و علشان كده انا معلقتش عليه كتير انا وصلتلك بس غلطك
و لو على المنتديات دى زى ما انت مشرف انا كمان مشرف فمحدش احسن من حد علشان حاسس انك سعيد اوى برتبتك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


مش قولتلك اتعلم الادب لما تكلم اللي اكبر منك في السن 

ولما تكلم كمان واحد يمثل ادارة المنتدي اللي انتا فيه 

شوف يا حبيبي اتعلم القراءة والكتابة وهات نص الكلام اللي قصدت في اي منتدي او حددت اي منتدي ومش ترمي الكلام جزافا كده 

بالنسبة لموضوع الرتبة انا اخر واحد يتقال عليه كده وانتا عارف كويس لما كنت بتقولي يا ادمن كنت بقولك ايه دي اولا

وبعدين حتي الرتبته بتاعتي مش كاتبها في المنتدي وشايلها وحاطط جزء من ترنيمة ياحبيبي

يعني لو بهتم بيهم وفرحان زي سعادتك كنت حطيتها في عين التخين 




			لا عارف انها مش شتيمه لاكن اهانه تصور لكل الناس انى شتمتك لا سمح الله و علشان كده طلبت منك توضيح و انت نفضتلى
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


بدال هي مشتيمة وانتا عارف كده يبقي تنفع تتحط تحت بند اننا شتمتك فا انتا اللي حطيتها وليس انا وقولت عليها سلسلة اهانات ليك 

ده بالنسبة لردي علي الجملة دي 

اما بالنسبة لجملة تعدياتك السافرة 

فهي

1-  كانت علي ادارة المنتدي انك مخالف للقوانين  ( ولقد وضحت ذلك من قبل )

2 - علي العضوة جمانة

3 - تكرار موضوع بدون داعي والاصرار علي ذلك

عرفت اسبابها 




			لالا هى مش حكايه يمين و شمال هى حكايه هروب و بس
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


شكلك تقصد نفسك بموضوع الهروب ده 

او وضح انا هربت في ايه ؟





			لا و اشتكيك ليه خلينا هنا منوريين احسن انا مش بشتكيك بس بوريك غلطاتك و اعتقد فى صلاحيه للمشرف العام انه ينقل المشاركات ابقى انقلها لو حابب للقسم اللى يعجبك و لون حاسس احساس كبير ان مش حتلحق تنقله لان زى ما قلت قبل كده فى ظلم و على فكره انت هربت من سؤالين حتى الان و شغال تراوغ من الصبح
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


بترويني غلطاتي لابجد شئ جميل 

ميرسي اوي انك عرفتني غلطاتي اللي مش كنت واخد بالي منها

وياريت تقولي السؤالين اللي بهرب منهم من الصبح؟




			لا يا حلو لا يا جميل لا يا قمر لا يا عسل
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


لما تكون بتكلم ادمن في منتدي وفي مشكلة تتعلم احترامه  يا صغنن

او لما تكبر افتح مشكلة وابقي اتكلم براحتك

انا مش بهزر ولا بلعب معاك في الشارع




			التزوير مش تبعنا بص علشان انا ابتديت اتضايق انا اساسا ناقل الكلمه كوبى و بست يبقى هل الكمبيوتر بيخرف ولا ايه و كمان انا نقلتها كوبى و بست لعلمك فى اكتر من مداخله ابقى روح غير 
مشاركاتى انا كمان
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


معذور ما انتا لو بتعرف حاجة في الكمبيوتر مش كنت قولت كلمة زي دي

قصدك اننا غيرتها بعدين 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=5754

روح راجع اخر المشاركة فيه تعديل عليها ولا لاء

حتي الادمن لما يعدل علي مشاركته بيتكتب من تحت 

آخر تعديل بواسطة mena_hot 

ولا مش تعرف دي كمااااان ؟؟؟*


----------



## blackguitar (2 يونيو 2006)

*مينو هو انتوا عاملين عصابه على جومانا ولا ايه ؟؟؟؟؟*

*انت بتقول ان فيه حد تانى هيوريها غلطها؟*
*هيه عصابه؟*


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 يونيو 2006)

*



معذور ما انتا لو بتعرف حاجة في الكمبيوتر مش كنت قولت كلمة زي دي

قصدك اننا غيرتها بعدين 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=5754

روح راجع اخر المشاركة فيه تعديل عليها ولا لاء

حتي الادمن لما يعدل علي مشاركته بيتكتب من تحت 

آخر تعديل بواسطة mena_hot 

ولا مش تعرف دي كمااااان ؟؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

**حرد على كل حاجه بس دى الاول*
*بس يا غالى لوحه التحكم الحمد لله نشكر يسوع انا  بفهم فيها الى حد كبير بس اكيد مش زيك*
*و فى حاجه اسمها فى مجموعات المستخدمين بتدخل على مجمعات الاعضاء و تعمل اختيار لا عند الصلاحيه دى فمحدش يقدر يشوف اوكى و كمان انا كنت لاغيها فى منتدى مار يوحنا لاى حد قبل كده يعنى كان معدلتش اساسا يعنى المشرف العام يقدر يعدل و ميتكتبش ده لو هو عايز كده اوكى يا حبوب انتظر ردى على بقيه الكلام*


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 يونيو 2006)

*



مش قولتلك اتعلم الادب لما تكلم اللي اكبر منك في السن 

ولما تكلم كمان واحد يمثل ادارة المنتدي اللي انتا فيه 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**اعتقد ان مش من الادب انك تغلط فيا كل شويه انا مش بقول انت قليل الاب زى ما انت بتقول بس تصرفاتك تعمنى كده فياريت تتعمل احسن من كده و انت ايه عرفك بسنى و غير كده انا مش باخد بسنك اساسا ايه دخل السن فى العقل*


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 يونيو 2006)

*



شوف يا حبيبي اتعلم القراءة والكتابة وهات نص الكلام اللي قصدت في اي منتدي او حددت اي منتدي ومش ترمي الكلام جزافا كده 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**بطل حركات الناس الصغيريين دى يا مينا انا مقلتش انك زكرت اسم منتدى انا قولت زى ما انت قولت بالظبط فلو مش لاقى رد اسكت احسن لاكن متقولنيش كلام مقلتوش*


----------



## Coptic Man (2 يونيو 2006)

*



			تعال بقى نناقش نقطه نقطه علشان متضحكش على الناس باللغه العربيه
بص يا استاز راقى باشا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


بدايتا استاذ بال ذ مش بال ز يعني تنكتب كده استاذ 




			علشان منضحكش على بعض بس بكلام مش مفهوم
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


مش ذنبي انك مش قادر تفهم المكتب استني لما تكبر شوية وتستوعب الكلام واللغة العربية علشان تفهم كلامي ومناقشتي




			اوووووووو يع فتف فتف يع وحش بلدى اوى يردح ياى بلدى خالص ايه يا عم مينا محسسنى انك عايش فى باريس
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


عندك مانع اننا اعيش في باريس او حتي في الدرك الاسفل من مصر بس بتكلم بلغة تليق وباسلوب محترم سليم وليس شوراعي كما وصفته بنفسك 




			لا بكلمك بس على انك اخويا بس اتلغت الاخويه دى و مش بعتبرك اداره المنتدى لان قولتلك قبل كده فى رساله فى واحد اسمه روك هو اللى ينفع للحكايه دى لانه بيفكر قبل ما يطلع الكلمه مش بيقول كلام و خلاص
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


انا بتعامل معاك كعضو في مشكلة مش اكتر ولا اقل
وبالنسبة انك تعبرني ادارة منتدي او لاء دي حاجة مش ليك دخل فيها 
رتبتي ادمنستر يبقي مش بارداتك تحترمني لا غصب عنك 
او باب المنتدي كبيررررررررررررر اوي وممكن تعدي منه
ولما يجي روك ابقي كلمه وشوف هيتصرف ازاي




			بتاعت بلدكم و بلدنا و بلد كل اللى فى المنتى و فى اى مكان اسمه مكان شعبى اى انها كلمه عامه شعبيه الكل بيقولها فبلاش الحكات و التحجات الغريبه دى و اللى مفهاش اى صله
بالتفكير بالمنطق
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ليس من شأني ان تعتبر نفسك كذلك 

دي حرية شخصية ههههه*


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 يونيو 2006)

> *بدال هي مشتيمة وانتا عارف كده يبقي تنفع تتحط تحت بند اننا شتمتك فا انتا اللي حطيتها وليس انا وقولت عليها سلسلة اهانات ليك *


*لا هى متحتطش تحت بند اشتايم هى اتحطت تحت بند الاهانات ركز ركز ركز يا ادمن *


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 يونيو 2006)

*



شكلك تقصد نفسك بموضوع الهروب ده 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**انا مش زيك اقول الكلمه و انساها انا مهربتش خالص حتى الان*


----------



## Coptic Man (2 يونيو 2006)

++menooo++ قال:
			
		

> *حرد على كل حاجه بس دى الاول*
> *بس يا غالى لوحه التحكم الحمد لله نشكر يسوع انا  بفهم فيها الى حد كبير بس اكيد مش زيك*
> *و فى حاجه اسمها فى مجموعات المستخدمين بتدخل على مجمعات الاعضاء و تعمل اختيار لا عند الصلاحيه دى فمحدش يقدر يشوف اوكى و كمان انا كنت لاغيها فى منتدى مار يوحنا لاى حد قبل كده يعنى كان معدلتش اساسا يعنى المشرف العام يقدر يعدل و ميتكتبش ده لو هو عايز كده اوكى يا حبوب انتظر ردى على بقيه الكلام*



طيب اسائل روك بقي لما يجي انا غيرتها ولا لاء

او ينفع اغيرها بالبساطة دي ولا لاء

يابنتي لما تعرف انتا بتقول ايه ابقي قوله اساسا 

بلاش تهين نفسك وتضحك عليك الاعضاء


----------



## Yes_Or_No (2 يونيو 2006)

thanks gigi 

Gbu


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 يونيو 2006)

*



وضح انا هربت في ايه ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

**انت هربت انك مبعتش رساله خاصه تسأل ايه الموضوع و لما سألتك هربت من الاجابه*
دى اول حاجه فى الهروب


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 يونيو 2006)

*



لما تكون بتكلم ادمن في منتدي وفي مشكلة تتعلم احترامه يا صغنن

او لما تكبر افتح مشكلة وابقي اتكلم براحتك

انا مش بهزر ولا بلعب معاك في الشارع

أنقر للتوسيع...

**كون انك بتلعب مع حد فى الشارع دى حاجه ترجعلك انا كبرت على اللعب فى الشوارع و اساسا معملتهاش وانا صغير و لما تكلمنى لازم يكون فى احترام متبادل ازاى احترمك و انت شغال تثيرنى و تضايقنى و تغلط فيا*


----------



## Coptic Man (2 يونيو 2006)

++menooo++ قال:
			
		

> *اعتقد ان مش من الادب انك تغلط فيا كل شويه انا مش بقول انت قليل الاب زى ما انت بتقول بس تصرفاتك تعمنى كده فياريت تتعمل احسن من كده و انت ايه عرفك بسنى و غير كده انا مش باخد بسنك اساسا ايه دخل السن فى العقل*



كلامك هو اللي بيدل علي سنك يا حبيبي

انتا فكرك اننا بكلمك علي اعتبار سنك اللي انا عارفه لا ده مش يناسبه الكلام ده اساسا 

مع الاسف يناسبك اصغر من كده 

وبالنسبة لانك بتقول اني تصرفاتي بتعملك كده !!

فا ده يبقي راجع لتصرفاتك وردودك غير الناضجة اللي قمت بالرد عليها سابقا


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 يونيو 2006)

mena_hot قال:
			
		

> *بدايتا استاذ بال ذ مش بال ز يعني تنكتب كده استاذ *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ردى على المجمل 0/10 خياف ارد الرد اللى المفروض يترد تقولى بهينك و انا مش عايز اهينك بس حرد على واحده واحده بعد 15 دقيقه علشان انا مش قادر ارد على 3 مشاركات فى وقت واحد حتى علشان محدش يتشتت


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 يونيو 2006)

> وبالنسبة لانك بتقول اني تصرفاتي بتعملك كده !!
> 
> فا ده يبقي راجع لتصرفاتك وردودك غير الناضجة اللي قمت بالرد عليها سابقا


انا بقول تصرفاتك بتعنى كده اقصد ....


----------



## Coptic Man (2 يونيو 2006)

*



			انت هربت انك مبعتش رساله خاصه تسأل ايه الموضوع و لما سألتك هربت من الاجابه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


مش مستاهله كلامك الخالي من اللياقة والادب

والسخرية من عضوة محترمة 

بتؤدي للحذف الفوري وبناء علي قوانين المنتدي ليس من حقكك الاعتراض علي كلام المشرف العام

وانا ياحبيبي مش فاضيلك علشان انتظرك 15 دقيقة الموضوع هيغلق

لاننا مش فاضي للعب العيال بتاعك ده 

ولانك اثبت لاعضاء كتير وكلمهم كلموني انك شخص مش موضع مسئولية ولايصح النقاش معك باسلوب منطقي عقلاني 

ولو شوفت مشاركة مخالفة ليك تاني 

هتنطرد من المنتدي *


----------

